# Peeling boiled eggs



## Richard King (Sep 1, 2008)

This is an awesome solution to an age old hassle:

How to 'Peel' Hard-Boiled Eggs Without Peeling - Articles


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 1, 2008)

Just watched the video. My son is running for the eggs now! I gotta go stop him!


----------



## Matthew1034 (Sep 1, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 1, 2008)

Though if you used this technique making an egg salad it's probably best to not let folks know you blew on every egg. They may think twice before eating it


----------



## PastorSBC (Sep 1, 2008)

anyone tried it , to see if it really works?


----------



## tdowns (Sep 1, 2008)

*Nice!*

I'm off to try it now, be back in 13 min.....

I love hard boiled eggs, but hate pealing them...fantastic.

By the way, I love Mercola's site, lots of good stuff on there.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Sep 1, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Just watched the video. My son is running for the eggs now! I gotta go stop him!



Is your son back from the store yet?


.


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 1, 2008)

I can tell you that the ice really works. One of the most frustrating things for me with our fresh eggs is the problem of the membrane between the shell and the white of the egg. On a fresh egg it adheres to the white and won't come off. LOTS of ice helps that separation to take place. Then peeling is not difficult at all.


----------



## tdowns (Sep 1, 2008)

*Well....*

it took a bit longer since I had to eat the great soft boiled sandwich I made with first batch, since I under boiled the eggs (I put them in before boil and still went for 12 minutes) and I actually busted one because I wasn't paying attention and let it boil very hot for a little....ahhhhh....that's why I specialize in grilled cheeses...anyway, finally got a correctly boiled egg, and IT WORKED!

Don't know what percentage is the cool down affect or the soda, but, it worked like a charm.

I like to boil up a dozen, some weeks, as my protein pick up at lunch, so GREAT TIP....THANKS!


----------



## PastorSBC (Sep 1, 2008)

so you broke it at each end and blew it right out?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 1, 2008)

Gesetveemet said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > Just watched the video. My son is running for the eggs now! I gotta go stop him!
> ...



 I meant he was heading for the kitchen. I was not willing to "waste" the egg. We'll try it some time. But I can't imagine boiling an egg just to see if this really works. Perhaps some day, I'll have a hankering for egg salad, and thus a real reason to try it!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 1, 2008)

tdowns007 said:


> ...finally got a correctly boiled egg, and IT WORKED!



Good to know.


----------



## tdowns (Sep 1, 2008)

*Believe me...*

I didn't boil it just to try it, I was hungry after that video....and it was a real good sandwich. 

Besides, a fun little science experiment with my 10 year old son, he thought it was cool.

My son ate a few himself, and I have a couple left for lunch tomorrow. That's why I love them, the perfect all natural, ready to eat, self-contained protein snack.

Yeah, I start back to school this week, so I cooked up a bunch, and I tried it on about 5 eggs, two for my sandwich, three for my son who only eats the whites.

The under cooked eggs had some problems, and, make sure the small whole is small, and the larger whole is not too big.

The few I had problems with, still peeled much easier than normal.

I've dialed in my hard boiled egg prep for the year thats for sure, tip to self, slow boil first, then add eggs, then 12 minutes.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 1, 2008)

Cool!  I will have to see if this works with my egg cooker. I will just add some baking soda to the water in the egg cooker. We cook boiled eggs pretty regularly.


----------



## JM (Sep 1, 2008)

Does the baking soda change the taste of the egg at all? Great video.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 1, 2008)

Solus Christus said:


> Though if you used this technique making an egg salad it's probably best to not let folks know you blew on every egg. They may think twice before eating it




I hope the local sandwich shop employees in my area don't see this video!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 1, 2008)

Unclean... UNCLEAN!!!! These eggs must wash and wait three days outside the camp.

I hope the kitchen in the hospital doesn't make the egg salad in a similar fashion.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 1, 2008)

I tried it and it didn't go easily as that video showed. After kind of getting light headed from blowing so much air into the egg, I just peeled them by hand. I was able to get one of the eggs to launch from the shell, which kind of worth the effort just for the novelty of shooting the egg out of the shell. 

Also, I think the baking soda really did make them much easier to peel.

If you tried it successfully, how big are you making the holes on the ends of the eggs (compared to coins perhaps)?


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 1, 2008)

Boiled eggs? Why not boiled peanuts?!?

[video=youtube;aXNX4r1eutY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXNX4r1eutY[/video]

Better make that "bald peanuts."


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 1, 2008)

I had boiled peanuts years ago on a trip to Florida... I thought they were really good.


----------



## Kim G (Sep 1, 2008)

TaylorOtwell said:


> I had boiled peanuts years ago on a trip to Florida... I thought they were really good.



I love boiled peanuts! Well, at least if they're hot (I grew up in Florida). Those cold ones you buy at the store are nasty.


----------



## tdowns (Sep 1, 2008)

*cooked correctly.....*



TaylorOtwell said:


> I tried it and it didn't go easily as that video showed. After kind of getting light headed from blowing so much air into the egg, I just peeled them by hand. I was able to get one of the eggs to launch from the shell, which kind of worth the effort just for the novelty of shooting the egg out of the shell.
> 
> Also, I think the baking soda really did make them much easier to peel.
> 
> If you tried it successfully, how big are you making the holes on the ends of the eggs (compared to coins perhaps)?



I had one of five that worked like the video...and it seemed to be the most correctly cooked, the others were a bit soft, so, I think boiling the egg correctly is important.

Next week's supply, I'm going to follow cooking directions.

I also found, the blow hole needs to to be just big enough, and the release hole about size of a nickle-quarter.

I'm trying to teach my son the art of experimentation, so, it's fun!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 1, 2008)

That is cool. I wonder what the PH thing does with the baking soda?


----------



## PastorSBC (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I tried this tonight and it was not nearly as easy as the guy makes it look. 

I was able to get a couple to come out, but I eventually just peeled em.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 2, 2008)

I will try it next time I have a boiled egg...but it made me hungry too...going to make a fried egg sandwhich...


----------

